# post your music!



## Ijaron (May 26, 2016)

her you can simply post every kind of music creation for example a soundcloudlink to a song you have made or a youtube link whatever you like the easiest way to show other people your music is by posting a soundcloud link a link like this one:

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Fwelcome-to-the-house
due to the fact that you can play the track without opening a new tab or leaving the site it is the easiest way for others and yourself 

well then^^ have FUN!


----------

